# iPad



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

Got my iPad today and I'm pretty happy with it. Perfect for whatt I need. Using it this very second.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

HHmmppphh jealousy..

Your using wifi in your home yes, Can you access internet outside your house yet with those in canada? You got it state side yes?

Jealously yours,

Lisa


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine last week. They are very cool. It took along time for me to save up for one...one of the reasons I got a part time job,LOL. 
Have you seen the blend tec video on youtube for these where the guy takes one breaks it in two and then blends it? Sooo bad.lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) gratz! I'm waiting on iphone 4g


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm setup at home wirelessly. I was sold at first sight when my friend got it. 
You can use any wireless hotspot anywhere that has one. Ie star bucks. You're going to see lot when it releases here.


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

That'll happen in july.


eternity302 said:


> =) gratz! I'm waiting on iphone 4g


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

amante said:


> That'll happen in july.


=) i know.. i work in telecommunications!~ hahaha~ can't wait to go for training on it!


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have inside scoupe?



eternity302 said:


> =) i know.. i work in telecommunications!~ hahaha~ can't wait to go for training on it!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( I wish!!!
Apple is so confidential in there stuff!! I have a friend that works for Apple.. even he doesn't know anything, he can't even confirm what it's gonna have on it!
=( i actually only know 2 weeks or so before anyone else...~

and Canada is always last dibbs for EVERYTHING!! I'm expecting the states to have it well before us!


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

im waiting for this...


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

Believe it or not but I actually played with one of those tables at Disneyland it's very cool.


Tracers said:


> im waiting for this...


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) gratz! I'm waiting on iphone 4g


x2 on waiting for 4g! lol


----------

